# Anyone in Antequera/Mollina?



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Is there anyone living in Antequera or Mollina? Would like to make contact as will be house hunting there soon, and have questions about the area, facilities etc.

Would be good to hear from you if you live nearby too.


----------



## flanny55 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi wonder if you have moved out to Spain yet?


----------

